# My little movie room.



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Just a couple of pic of my set up.Still got work to do.


















Added a couple of more pic


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I really like the valance above your screen. Is the screen an electric drop-down?


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Nevermind... I see now it's for the curtains. Still, very cool!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks great:T

Can I suggest one thing? I know that space is tight but placing the front speakers out of the corner particularly the one on the left will dramatically improve the imaging as you will get first reflection cancellation off the side wall having it that close into the corner and that piller right in front of it.


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

nice room! :clap:


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Got a rope for christmas,i think it looks neat.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice styling on the equipment racks..:T


----------



## gott (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice gives me some good ideas


----------



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

ya gotta respect a home theater with a golden velvet rope!!! love it!:clap:


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Any particular reason you don't paint the whole front wall black?


----------



## plumbcrazy (Feb 22, 2010)

top notch man nice


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Couple of little updates,sign above the door,and the closed sign for my rope.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

:T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks great Ron!


----------



## digz (Apr 23, 2010)

what type of projecter is that


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

It's the Panny 2000


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice work, I like the closed sign! 

Matt


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Fortin's H.T room said:


> Got a rope for christmas,i think it looks neat.


I like it, just like going to the real deal. :T


----------

